# 2005 vs. 2006 928 Carbon Lugged Frameset



## us_wr (Feb 4, 2006)

Can't find any info .. besides the paint scheme, any manufacturing and/or spec. differences in the 2005 vs. 2006 Bianchi 928 Carbon Lugged frames?


----------



## otoman (Mar 8, 2004)

According to the bike shop where I purchased my '06 928L, there is no difference.


----------

